# new equipment



## pignout013 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been looking at all sorts of different equipment ( grinders,stuffers, mixers ect..)the last few weeks and ran across a butcher supply that the more you purchased the bigger the percentage of discount they gave. But, as usual I have been on this d** thing all night and cant find it again. Anyone know where I might have been. I should have left bread crumbs. Thanks, KD           PS If you see my glasses let me know too


----------



## jarhead (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know what you were talking about. Casings, spices, seasonings or money spent?

There are several companies offering discounts on bulk purchases and quantity purchases.

Go back to your history file on your browser. If you can remember about what time/date, it will be there.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you find it?Could it have been Butcher Packer supply?I buy alot from them,good prices on bulk seasonings and such.


----------



## michael ark (Feb 17, 2013)

Penzeys spiceshttp://www.penzeys.com/ free shiping with orders of $30 or more.


----------



## kanon (May 26, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134336/my-cold-smoke-generator
Here is an equipment invented by a forum member. he called it cold smoke generator.


----------

